
Facebook stands to profit from its ‘privacy’ push - LogicRiver
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/how-facebook-stands-to-profit-from-its-privacy-push/2019/03/08/161a4c2e-4200-11e9-85ad-779ef05fd9d8_story.html
======
onetimemanytime
They are still doing whatever the article says they'll do. But at least my
messages (FB /WhatsApp are used widely) are off limits. No one expected
shareholder-owned FB to commit suicide

~~~
anticensor
Messenger messages are used for advertising targeting, which works much like
GMail one. WhatsApp messages are hashed in its encrypted form and also used
for targeting, not for ads but for real identity research purposes.

